# Florocarbon question



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been using floro for a while. I bought a spool (300yds) of vanish, 6lb, that I use for leaders for a multitude of species. I also have P-line, but have not noticed the same problem. I have had this spool for about a year. Keep it in a cool, dry place, except when fishing. 

several problems:

1st- I have tried using a drop shot weight and when I try to attach the weight, the line breaks. Everytime. ??? I end up tying on a snap and attaching a sinker that way.

2nd- Just recently, I have had 3 unexplained break offs when fishing around rocks. Twitching a tube or drop shot rig, then, nothing and I loose everything. The failure IS NOT AT THE knot. Been using a uni to uni and it comes up with the rig each time. In the drop shot rig I use a palomar knot to attach the hook.

3rd- a buddy has experienced the same problem with 14lb vanish while trolling. Fish strikes, line just breaks. His vanish is also 1 yr old.

Anyone experienced the same problems??

Suggestions?? (already switched to the P-line) Does anyone believe this is a problem with the vanish only, or all floro? Does it go bad after a period of time?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the same problems with Vanish as you described. Threw away a spool of 14# and a spool of 8#. I now use Seagaur exclusuvely. Seagaur leader material for steelheading tippet material and Seagaur line for casting and trolling leaders.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm, very interesting. I just recently started using Vanish as a leader on a few of my rods for finesse saugeye presentations. Is this a universal opinion on just Vanish, or flourocarbon in general?


----------



## WallyGator (Jun 12, 2006)

I've only had Vanish break at the knots when it is new. But after awhile, 6 mos plus, it would do the same thing. It would even break when I was trying to tie a knot. A guy that works at gander mnt described flourocarbon as "brittle" after it is tied. I think it just gets brittle after a few uses. i dont buy the stuff any longer. JMO


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

They call it Vanish because anything tied to it vanishes.

I threw away a whole spool of 20# Vanish because four leaders tied with it broke in a row. Not at the knot, but in the middle of the leader. It's junk.


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

I spooled up a reel with the new vanish transition at the beginning of the season and stripped it off after one trip. Besides the issues with memory and shooting off a high quality spinning reel I also had tons of issues with it breaking as was described. Never again will I use it. I changed to a blend from Suffix and like it MUCH better.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I used to use Vanish and had the SAME EXACT problems you were, even when tying on dropshot weights. Here are my conclusions:

1)Do NOT use a palomar knot with Vanish or any other flourocarbon (not sure if you were doing this or not)

2)Tying on a dropshot sinker broke my line with other lines too, sometimes the tight bend in the metal really puts the stress on your knot and will cause it to fail.

3) I have had vanish break on me numerous times, it doesnt tie down well, and it really suffers from abrasions more so than any other flourcarbon I've ever used.

I don't use much flourocarbon anymore, but when I do, I use P-line Halo...that stuff is very strong, and I have never once had it break on me. I used it to battle some pretty big Pike up in Canada (17lb test) without any problems at all, the stuff is great I highly suggest trying it.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I used Vanish last year, mainly for leaders, same problems. Took it off and threw it away. I've been using P-Line this year, Fluoroclear and XXX Strong both in 6lb., both are very good, no breaks, low memory. I have also used Seagaur in 15lb. for heavier work without a problem.
Brian


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

"They call it Vanish because anything tied to it vanishes."

Hit the nail on the head - I had some for steelheading and threw it away.
The stuff wasn't cheap either.

Got a different brand (don't remember the name) I use for tippets on 
my flyrod - no problem.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks everyone! Thought I was "loosing it" LOL. I have 3 spools, 6, 10, 14lb. which stinks, have to replace all 3. $$$.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Yep, we used Vanish one time for leader material and it snapped in the middle of the leader with an 8+lb eye, straight to the trash with that junk. I have not had one issue with Seagaur.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

man, so many bad reports??? ive been using vanish 20# for all leaders while trolling and the only time ive EVER had anything break off the end of the line is when those silver bullets hit and i forgot to loosen the drag. wasnt the lines fault, it was mine. i still use it and i am going to continue to do so. i am looking for 30# for next season. i do tie new leaders EVERY trip out. that gets a little old. probably overkill. i use the palomar knot on both ends.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I've had nothing but good experience with Vanish (line) for leader material but I seem to be in the minority. I got mine (several different # tests, including 17 and 20) less than 1 year after it came out. I still have a few of those leaders. With all the bad pub, I wouldn't buy any more though.

Tim


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been using Vanish for 5 years now for leaders. Didn't have any trouble until this past summer, when I started storing the leaders wrapped around the dipsey. The edges of the rings must have put nicks in the line, even though I didn't feel them. Same spool of line for the last five years. Don't think I'll buy any more though, since it took so little to weaken the line.


----------



## erie660 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use braided line with a florocarbon ( p-line) leader on my drop shot rigs. I have not yet had any breakoffs using this set up and sensitivity very good. I have caught some big smallies using this set up.I tried straight florocarbon and did not care for it. I would like to give the seagaur a try though.


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

super. just bought a spool. $15.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have been using Cabela's florocarbon for the last three years and love it. It is less expensive than most others. I think you buy two of the 1000 yd spools for something like $20 and get one more spool free. As stated before you don't want to use a polamar knot or any knot where you have to double the line and crease it. Also make sure you wet it very good when cinching down the knot. I use the improved clinch knot. With mono I will take 6 turns but with floro you need to take fewere turns. I use 4 to 5 turns with 12 lb floro. I have never had a knot break. For drop shot don't use the clip on weights. I use small bass casting sinkers and tie using the same knot with even fewer turns.


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

i used 8# vanish transition today and went 4-5. no breakoffs and all about 7lbs and above. no complaints so far.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Vanish is garbage and it should be taken off the market, I tried it and the stuff is so brittle you can break it just be pulling two ends apart, one trip and I pulled it off the spool. Berkley does make some good stuff but Vanish is not on that list. if you want good flouro your going to pay top dollar for it, try Seaguar (the best) and Siglon.


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

<---- presently accepting Vanish donations!


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

ezbite said:


> man, so many bad reports??? ive been using vanish 20# for all leaders while trolling and the only time ive EVER had anything break off the end of the line is when those silver bullets hit and i forgot to loosen the drag. wasnt the lines fault, it was mine. i still use it and i am going to continue to do so. i am looking for 30# for next season. i do tie new leaders EVERY trip out. that gets a little old. probably overkill. i use the palomar knot on both ends.


yeah i use 30#...some good stuff..

i use a bimini twist if im casting lures.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Since the first year it came out I've used 10# original Vanish on my bass spinning rods. Never had a break-off. It can develop hellish birds nests and such from twist in the line, but no other problems so far, and its been how many years now?


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

I ran across this a month or so ago, noticed ya'lls topic and thought ya'll might be interested. They sure get down to the nitty gritty. There are 2 different reviews on this site, as well as reviews on alot of marine equip. Hope it helps. Tightlines.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontest.html


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks Jignpig, looks like I'll have to order some floro from Bass Pro


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jignpig said:


> I ran across this a month or so ago, noticed ya'lls topic and thought ya'll might be interested. They sure get down to the nitty gritty. There are 2 different reviews on this site, as well as reviews on alot of marine equip. Hope it helps. Tightlines.
> 
> http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbontest.html



If you read the 2nd review of flourocarbon on tackletour, you get the feeling that fc isn't all that it's cracked up to be. I'm not sold on it yet. I'll definietly be looking forward to the 3rd review from tackletour before I make any big fc purchases.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I bought some PLine Floroclear the other day (to use as a leader). The box stated that it is Fluorocarbon coated and mentioned something about "copolymer" line (What is copolymer?) When I read coated with fluorocarbon I wondered about quality. Why coated?


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I used Seagar flourocarbon last year and loved it. I had 10 pound for cranks and 14 for worms and rigging. You can't break that stuff. I used to use vanish but it frays easily and snaps off even when not frayed. But that seagar flourocarbon was tought and invisible.


----------



## Bob4246 (Dec 30, 2004)

I had the same problems withy the 8# Vanish. Poor knot strength and high memory. It's a guaranteed bird's nest on spinning tackle. Switched to P line Flouroclear. Good knot strength and low memory. The Flouroclear 
has alittle more stretch than I preffer for detecting the light tick of an 'eye while deadsticking stickbaits at night. I just spooled up a reel with the new P line evolution. Jury's still out. Seems like lower stretch but more memory.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

ohiou_98 said:


> I bought some PLine Floroclear the other day (to use as a leader). The box stated that it is Fluorocarbon coated and mentioned something about "copolymer" line (What is copolymer?) When I read coated with fluorocarbon I wondered about quality. Why coated?


It is my understanding that copolymer line is simply one monofilament line encased within another through a chemical bonding process. The purpose of the copolymerization is to create a stronger more abrasion resistant line with little line stretch. However copolymers are usually not as limp and smooth casting as monofilaments.

The P-Line Fluoroclear is as you mentioned a fluorocarbon coated copolymer line. The advantage of coating a copolymer in fluorocarbon would be the reduced visibility under water since fluoro has nearly the same light refractory properties as water. Also a copolymer has greater flexibility and knot strength than pure fluoro line.


----------



## j-fox.4 (Jun 30, 2007)

jojopro said:


> The P-Line Fluoroclear is as you mentioned a fluorocarbon coated copolymer line. The advantage of coating a copolymer in fluorocarbon would be the reduced visibility under water since fluoro has nearly the same light refractory properties as water. Also a copolymer has greater flexibility and knot strength than pure fluoro line.



http://www.tackletour.com/reviewfluorocarbon2pg3.html



i can't tell a difference between fc and trilene xl underwater..can you?


until i see more evidence, i don't think that fc is less visible underwater.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I only use fluorocarbon line for Steelhead. They have terrific eye sight and it becomes close to invisible once it is in the water.


----------

